

Ask HN: Which angels/seed investors do you recommend? - shafqat

Simple question - for a startup looking to raise a seed round, there are now more options than ever before. From the new class of super angels, to seed focused funds (i.e. First Round Capital) and the recent tendency of traditional VCs doing seed deals, it would help hearing stories from entrepreneurs who have dealt with the various players.&#60;p&#62;I'd rather not get into the "don't take seed money from VCs" debate here. Really looking for recommendations and suggestions/feedback.
======
gyardley
It depends heavily on what you're doing, where you're located, and how much
you're raising.

For example, I would recommend Jerry Neumann (reactionwheel.blogspot.com) to
anyone doing anything in the advertising technology space in New York City.
Jerry is deeply thoughtful about the space, knows everybody, and is more than
willing to help out in any way he can. But if you're doing something other
than an ad technology startup in NYC - well, Jerry's still good, but my
recommendation doesn't mean as much.

